# High-school students considering a gap year



## mlhandrews

Hi everyone

I'm a journalist with Wharton business school writing an article about gap year students. If anyone knows or has a high-school student who is thinking about taking a gap year please do give me a shout! It'll take about five minutes, I just want to ask some questions and can do it over the phone or via email.

Thanks!
Melissa


----------

